# 04 sentra



## airnana23 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats going on everyone, hey well im new to the forum, just wanted to tell everyone what i got and stuff, and see if any of ya now any good places for body kits, lookin for as many sites and etc as possible, got the money just want to find the right combination. I got a silver 04 sentra, with some 18" Limited wheels, nitto tires, 10" Flip down TV, ps2 hooked up. 2 10" SPL's with coustic 400wt amp, sounds pretty good, some interior neons, window graphics, and few others things. Im going for looks right now, but engine mods is comin soon. Get back at me, i have some pics that i will be postin soon. Later all


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I suppose I'll hear ya comming up behind me before I see ya. I'm happy with the 180 stock radio for now. I had a room mate blow out my ears with his car stereo years ago, so now i've got to watch it (perminate ringing in ears now).

Enjoy and welcome! :givebeer:


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

well if ur interested in buying a new bumper, i can say im the closest thing there is to getting an 03 lookin one...heres a pic...








noone makes bodykits for our cars.....if u want it let me know...i also have the 04 black housing headlights up for sale....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rEverOckS said:


> well if ur interested in buying a new bumper, i can say im the closest thing there is to getting an 03 lookin one...heres a pic...
> 
> noone makes bodykits for our cars.....if u want it let me know...i also have the 04 black housing headlights up for sale....



too bad that looks incomplete because you didn't convert to the whole 03 front end like many other people have.....

that's why it looks so funny and doesn't fit right. the 04 bumper/hood/headlights/fenders are different from the 02-03


----------



## airnana23 (Aug 30, 2004)

ya your right mike, it does look funny, you need to do the entire front end, or it will look jacked up, here the pics of my car right now, lookin for an entire kit, guess i might have to go piece by piece. This is going to be fun. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/579162


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

LMAO.......u guys think its easy or make it seems like just anyone has intended to make a custom front end...atleast i tried....shiiiiieeeeetttt...anyway...heres a pic for yasss...
























ps....that bumper was fabricated in march......and ive had my new front for about 3 weeks now..


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

tell me...how many 04 owners have done anything close to this??besides the yellow one on the vboard???everyone just asks asks and asks....where the kits?what can i do with the grille....i dont know..people should just search...these threads have been going on since early last year....starting to get kinda irritating..
some advice though...youll find way more threads on other custom grilles on b15sentra.net/thevboard.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what bumper was fabricated? You say "this bumper was fabricated in march"

do you mean you had it installed in March? because I have that same bumper and I've had it for 2 years


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

oh, and they do make body kits for the b15's...cant believe u dont know ur own cars!! lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> oh, and they do make body kits for the b15's...cant believe u dont know ur own cars!! lol



there just aren't any for the 2004 yet.

if you change out the hood/fenders/headlights on an 04 to the 02-03 headlights/fenders/hood you can use any of the body kits available.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there just aren't any for the 2004 yet.
> 
> if you change out the hood/fenders/headlights on an 04 to the 02-03 headlights/fenders/hood you can use any of the body kits available.



damn, i can see how that would suck...u have to change ur perfectly good front oem stuff for older oem stuff just so u can add a body kit  i can see why most people would just want to "upgrade" to the 03 model and stay that way


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> damn, i can see how that would suck...u have to change ur perfectly good front oem stuff for older oem stuff just so u can add a body kit  i can see why most people would just want to "upgrade" to the 03 model and stay that way


LOL...first u say, i said theres no kits ...then u say this??read what i said!How many 04 kits are out there???.....exactly!.....What YEAR car do i drive???....exactly....what am i going to care about other "body kits" that arenot for mine??.....anyhow...i could really care less about a bodykit...not my cupa tea!....fiberglass chips, cracks, is flemsy, and never fits the way oem does.....


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

so please remind me when it was that i said i wanted a "bodykit".....and do i have one now??....did i ever say i am going to get one???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

> fiberglass chips, cracks, is flemsy, and never fits the way oem does.....



dont speak if u dont know what youre talking about. please. fiberglass doesnt "chip", sure it cracks...so does urethane, your point? its less flimsy than urethane since its stiff....and it does fit just as good as oem if u get the right one made by the right manufacturer.  dont state your "opinions/facts" on what other people say if u dont have direct experience with it.




> so please remind me when it was that i said i wanted a "bodykit".....and do i have one now??....did i ever say i am going to get one???


yo, check yourself assclown and watch the lil bitch attitude......because at no time did i mention nor state that anyone in this thread/forum wanted or needed a body kit alrite?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

> fiberglass doesnt "chip", sure it cracks...so does urethane, your point? its less flimsy than urethane since its stiff....and it does fit just as good as oem if u get the right one made by the right manufacturer.  dont state your "opinions/facts" on what other people say if u dont have direct experience with it.


yeah i dont have direct experience with it because i choose not to...I have seen enough of it to make my decision.
About it being less flemsy...i think not...it does not bolt right up for it not to.so its not supported the way its supposed to.Yeah i guess if you get it from the right manufacturer.But when youre broke...what can you do?not everyone is fortunate enough to get "the good $h!T".theres a lot of work that just snapping it on as my front end did, or as any oem part.






> yo, check yourself assclown and watch the lil bitch attitude......because at no time did i mention nor state that anyone in this thread/forum wanted or needed a body kit alrite?


ASSCLOWN??ha...wtf is that?.....anyway....when did i ever get an attitude....if theres anyone getting one....its you...im not even going to bother on sitting here and argue with you because EVERYONE has different point of views, obviously we dont coincide.....
BTW: did you not say...."you dont know ur own car?" meaning either I or someone else was asking an idiotic question.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres the thing homeboy, i didnt know the front ends were different on b15's..till chimmike pointed it out, i learned something...then i came back with "i can see why people "upgrade" to a later model to either get a kit or keep it the way it is" then u come back and respond with a snappy attitude putting words in my mouth about how i stated someone wanted or needed a kit. 2 posts back to back basically asking/stating the same thing. Why dont u get back on topic and discuss the issue at hand instead of exploiting someone's words?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

i guess man...whatever...this aint gunna stop until i do...cause obviously, ur going to keep answering to what i say.


----------

